# Raleigh Mirage early 90's



## albal (23 Nov 2008)

Hi everyone,
I am looking for a "Raleigh Mirage" from the early 90's 
26" wheel 18 speed usually white in colour. Flat handlebars.
I wouldnt class it as a mountain bike. Hope someone can help.
Thanks


----------



## albal (20 Dec 2008)

no pic sorry


----------



## Doncaster (27 Feb 2009)

I have one - it's purple though.


----------

